# mk4 center vent removal?



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

i called VW and told them that my hazards arent working and the passenger heated seats arent working. they told me the recall for the hazard wasnt issued for my car, but the heated seat recall was. but to bad that the heated seat recall was already fixed. it just doesnt work again. so instead of paying $50.00 for labor to have these 2 switches replaced, im just going to install them myself. the problem is, i dont know how to get the switches out. and not break anything in the process. so if someone could please tell me how to remove the 2 switches id appriciate it a lot! and yes i have been searching for about an hour now!! thanks guys!


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: mk4 center vent removal? (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

thats wierd they told you that. i also have an 02 jetta and they replaced mine due to a recall. the hazard switch that is. whats the recall on the heated seats about.....the switches?


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah they said the recall's were only for certain VIN #'s.. and mine wasnt one of them. i'm not sure about the heated seat recall. they didnt specify what caused it to be recalled. i just bought this car in august. so the previous owned must have taken it in to have the seat fixed..


_Modified by ChaseSavesTheDay at 4:14 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## epetes (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: mk4 center vent removal? (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

I just removed those two switches the other night. The best way that I found is to very carefully use something flat and gently pry the switches out from the side. I used a butter knife. I popped out one side of the switch then the other and it came out, same for both switches. They should come out pretty easily. If you feel like you are going to break them you can take the whole center vent assembly and move it out and get the switches from behind but that is a pain, and it is a lot easier to break stuff that way. Look here for a little more information http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1960541.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks alot for the info!!


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

is there anywhere i should look to purchase a new hazerd switch aswell as a new pass. heated seat switch before i go to the stealership?


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

Might want to try https://www.1stvwparts.com/partscat.html
Hazard switch lists at dealer for $20.48 but sells for $14.99
Seat heater switches list for $41.72, sells for $30.53.
Look under Instrument Panel/Cluster and Switches/. Shipping is extra.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

anyone have some tips on how to get them out of the vent. i tried the butter knife, but i cant seem to get around the clips. maybe a picture would help?


----------



## epetes (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

My heated seat switches just popped out with the knife, but with the hazard one the cap or cover came off but the switch was a little tougher. I would try taking out the switches that you can and try and reach the back of the switch you need with your fingers and squeeze the clips together and try to slide it out. You can get more room by taking the whole vent assembly out if you open your vents and look at the top and about in the middle of each vent there is a little plastic release, push up on each of those and stick something flat (I used a puddy knife for that part) in the top of the vent where the vent housing meets the dash board and try to get the whole thing to slide out and the bottom part should release itself after the top is out. It took a little bit of force to get mine out. Once I had a switch or two out I could stick my fingers in there, that is how I pulled the assembly out once I pushed in those two clips on the top. Sorry for not having pictures but I still haven't figured out how to post pictures on here and I need a new battery for my camera.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

haha, no worries about the pictures. they're easy to post. i just felt like i was going to break something when i had the butter knife in there prying on things. i suppose i'll go back out and give it another shot when i get a chance..


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

I have an extra passenger heated seat switch if you are interested in buying one. IM me here or e-mail me at 
[email protected]


----------



## 1.8tstunna (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: mk4 center vent removal? (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_, im just going to install them myself. the problem is, i dont know how to get the switches out. and not break anything in the process. so if someone could please tell me how to remove the 2 switches id appriciate it a lot! and yes i have been searching for about an hour now!! thanks guys!

http://s90139951.onlinehome.us/vw/asrmod.htm
this guy does great DIY guides its not exactly what your looking for but shows how to take out the switches. good luck
also you can get cool little hook tools from a place like auto zone or kragen for pretty cheap i havent used them but looks like they make it a lot easier then using a knife


_Modified by 1.8tstunna at 11:28 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## t_dub48 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: mk4 center vent removal? (1.8tstunna)*

another thread that might be helpful. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1960541
Used this when I swapped my golf vents for jetta vents.
It was much easier to remove the hazard switch with the vent and housing completely removed.
Hope at least some of this is helpfull. Good luck







.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

cool, thanks alot guys!


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

alright, so i figured out how to get the switches out. much easier than i thought it would be. question now is..
the passenger heated seat, is there any way to find out the reason why is doesnt work, meaning, is there anyway i can test the switch, or find out if the heating unit in the seat its self is bad?
noob question, does the heated seat heat both the butt area and the back, or just the butt?


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

check out my little write-up here 
hope this helps
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2872797


----------

